# Ricky, please write here



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Greenstouch.com

I see that there is a new wave in the fish stores design as seen on the pictures of the "Elos" one:

Greenstouch.com
Greenstouch.com
Greenstouch.com

*Ricky, please share a few words about visiting that store in Houston.*

--Nikolay


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

*Elos*

Actually, that is the expo booth for Elos that was at MACNA in Houston. We all went over there after Ghazanfar's talk for NASH at ADG. Thanks to Mike Senke for getting us in for free! 

They have some neat looking stuff. I am away from home but I'll post the contact information if it is wanted. They do direct sales if there is no retailer near you.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Niko,

Please notice that below tank if I'm not mistaken was ~$2,000+. A little more than ADA setup


----------

